# Buns & Burgers



## sawhorseray (Oct 24, 2014)

Up early this morning to pound out 15 pounds of old CW's hipshot burgers; 60& beef, 40% porkbutt, SPC, salt, powdered dextrose













001.JPG



__ sawhorseray
__ Oct 24, 2014


















002.JPG



__ sawhorseray
__ Oct 24, 2014


















005.JPG



__ sawhorseray
__ Oct 24, 2014






As long as I'm being productive I set out to make a 8-pack of my favorite burger buns, turned out pretty nice.













002 (2).JPG



__ sawhorseray
__ Oct 24, 2014






I've got a pack of my honey-maple thick sliced bacon on the thaw, I can envision tonight's dinner clearly now! RAY


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Oct 24, 2014)

Ray, glad to see you've made your way over here from WD. I knew your name as soon as I saw it. You've been putting up some amazing looking pictures of your creations. Good stuff!

How about a recipe for those buns? I do enjoy some baking. It's very relaxing.


----------



## graywolf1936 (Oct 24, 2014)

Ray I have that same burger press, I also make some nice sausage patties, they fry up nice. I think I got it from Amazon for about 9.00.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 24, 2014)

You bet RG (also my initials)! I believe I know the recipe by heart by now

16 ounces bread flour

4 ounces boiling  water

5 ounces whole milk

1 level teaspoon salt

1 large tablespoon sugar

 I medium egg

2 tablespoons melted butter

2 level teaspoons active dry yeast

Heat the 5oz, of milk in the micro to warm for about 15 seconds, warm, not hot. Add the yeast to dissolve for about 10 minutes, stir now and then. Put the flour, sugar, and salt in large bowl, stand mixer bowl if available, and stir it up a bit , then dump in the 4 oz. of boiling water, let stand for a few minutes. By now the yeast is dissolved into the milk, crack a egg and mix it with the milk - yeast combo. Melt the 2 tbsp. butter. in he micro and dump into the bowl along with the milk-yeast-egg mixture. Knead by hand for 10 minutes or Kitchenaid with dough hook on #2 speed for 10 minutes. Remove from bowl and form into a ball, place in lightly oiled bowl and clingwrap cover for two hours until dough has doubled in size. After dough had doubled in size, two hours in warm place, dump out onto floured surface pound down and knead for a minute or two, form into ball again. Divide into eight equal pieces (6" taping blade works well for me) and form into ball, then flatten with your hands and rolling pin into about 3.5" discs. Place on parchment papered cookie sheet, lightly brush on some melted butter, and place in preheated 385º oven for 17-18 minutes. I got this recipe from Ross over at WD and toyed with it until now it comes out perfect for me every time. Try it out, I love it. Any questions buzz me, I'll be glad to answer. RAY

GW: I got my burger press from Cabelas, along with most everything else except my wife and dog! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  RAY


----------



## graywolf1936 (Oct 24, 2014)

Ray, I know the drill, You have to go to Reno to shop at Cabelas and of course a stop at Boomtown.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 24, 2014)

Funny you should mention that, with no rush hour traffic it takes me exactly an hour and fifty-five minutes to go from my driveway to the parking lot of the Reno Cabelas. After many years I finally had to turn my back on Boomtown, they took out just too many card games I like to play and they've got no progressives. The "Strip" in Reno has been killed by the Indian casinos in CA, nothing there but a bunch of homeless winos hanging out. I've since formed a relationship with the Nugget and the Peppermill, never paid for a room or meal at a casino in my life. RAY


----------



## graywolf1936 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yep we like the Peppermill and Grand Sierra,  how ever from the Eldarado you can go to two others with out having to move the car or going out (in winter).


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 24, 2014)

I got married at the El Do, used to love the place. Peppermill and the Nugget have the best buffets and that's always where a casino wants to give a guy a comp to, hard to say which is better, both great buffets. I was pretty happy with tonight southwest bacon cheeseburger, tho not with the outcome of the Giants game. Oh well. RAY













001.JPG



__ sawhorseray
__ Oct 24, 2014


----------



## ssorllih (Oct 25, 2014)

Ray , your buns and burgers look just as well made here as they did on WD.

Ross


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 25, 2014)

Of course they do Ross, I learned all I know about bread making from you! I wouldn't want the fact that I moved to a different forum to have any effect on what I produce. This is a nice site, covers everything. nice folks. Welcome, and enjoy! RAY


----------



## chewmeister (Nov 23, 2014)

What is this WD that you speak of?


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2014)

chewmeister said:


> What is this WD that you speak of?




I'm guessing it's *W*oman's *D*ay Forum....   :lurk:


----------



## chewmeister (Nov 23, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> I'm guessing it's *W*oman's *D*ay Forum....


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 24, 2014)

Woman's Day?

Walking Dead?

Wonderful Dudes?

Wild Ducks?

Ah ha, When's Dinner!


----------

